
Kids are glued to their screens – but parents are in no position to criticize - humantiy
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/aug/22/kids-are-glued-to-their-screens-but-parents-are-in-no-position-to-criticize
======
lingzb
Do as I say not as I do!

